# Salt bid need help today! 2/1



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok I have never had to bid out a job on my own let alone for salt. 

Its a small lot. I put down around 120-160 lbs each time. It is a friends chiropratic office and upstairs is a expensive spa/salon. what should I charge per application? What about plowing? It would prob take 20 minutes to plow maybe 30. Steep driveway. odd shaped lot. 

Should I just give him a per push price? or should i have it dependant on the amount of snow. Can you guys give me a good salt price to charge him and plowing price?

Even though apparently it dosnt snow in northern nj anymore.

Oh yea....I will also be spreading calcium chloride on the steps. That would take less then a minute.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*A little advise!*

I have been plowing snow for a long time and so here is a sample of what I think you should charge.Please be aware that I am in NE Pa and this price reflects that. lot

Less than 2'' Salt applied to parking lot at $65 per app.
2-5" parking lot will be plowed once at $75
6-10 parking lot will be plowed twice at $150
10 or more inches of snow parking lot will be plowed a min of 3 times at $75 each plowing.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*one more item!*

I usually charge 2.5x the cost of a bag of calcium.

Glenn.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Sounds about wright*



Turf Masters;363178 said:


> I have been plowing snow for a long time and so here is a sample of what I think you should charge.Please be aware that I am in NE Pa and this price reflects that. lot
> 
> Less than 2'' Salt applied to parking lot at $65 per app.
> 2-5" parking lot will be plowed once at $75
> ...


It sounds about wright for this area but does that include salt, if so break it down for him Plow/Salt.

This is just me not seeing the lot I'm going on the time he said it would take him,
for plowing 
1"-3" $50.00 ea.time w/s ($95.00)
3.1"-6" 65.00 ea.time w/s($110.00)
6.1"-9" $80.00 ea.time w/s($125.00)
9 "-12"$100.00 ea.time (w/s$145.00) 
$45.00 for salt ea.time


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

DJ Contracting;363208 said:


> It sounds about wright for this area but does that include salt, if so break it down for him Plow/Salt.
> 
> This is just me not seeing the lot I'm going on the time he said it would take him,
> for plowing
> ...


NJ rates are higher 1-3 with salting $225...... $100.00 Salt only(and one bag for walks)
3-6 with salting $325
6-9 $425
Shoveling sidewalks would be extra


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

tjlands;363302 said:


> NJ rates are higher 1-3 with salting $225...... $100.00 Salt only(and one bag for walks)
> 3-6 with salting $325
> 6-9 $425
> Shoveling sidewalks would be extra


WOW.

well its a friend and its the only account im doing for myself so i'll keep it cheap. its also about .5 miles down the road from me on my way to the highway to my other accounts.

thanks everyone!

Anyone else in jersey care to share some prices?


----------

